# Sicily



## Lorren (Dec 7, 2013)

Hi all I'm lookin to talk to other expats in Sicily I will be moving to pozzallo next year with my daughter and as my partner from there but works on cruise ships so we will spend most of our time with his family just like to hear about other people experiences and even just chat


----------



## stacey812000 (Feb 6, 2011)

You sound like me but i livr in North italy and my husband is working on carnival cruises what about yours? Its nice to just talk! Are you on Facebook?


----------



## Lorren (Dec 7, 2013)

stacey812000 said:


> You sound like me but i livr in North italy and my husband is working on carnival cruises what about yours? Its nice to just talk! Are you on Facebook?


Hey yeah he is on carnival also what ship? yes I have


----------



## lochsong (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi Lorren, I've just written a big reply on Jenny's thread.

Its quite likely we are moving near Pozzalo in the New Year too. I have 3 boys. Aged 6,5 and 7 months. 

What age is your daughter?


----------



## Lorren (Dec 7, 2013)

Hey she is 4 months old !! Pozzallo is such a beautiful place !! More in the summer as the weather is great and beach is beautiful .. Not many people speak English but there is a few ! There is also a coffee shop and the owners speak English ..... We should decently keep in touch if you end up going as if I we be at least visiting for an extended time if not moving


----------



## lochsong (Sep 15, 2011)

Yeah! I will do! Do they have large siestas like Spain in Sicily? where everything shuts down from 1-4 ?


----------



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

lochsong said:


> Yeah! I will do! Do they have large siestas like Spain in Sicily? where everything shuts down from 1-4 ?


Yep, its called Riposo (Usually you would say Buon riposo and go and rest for a few hours). I still call it a siesta as I have spent 10 years holidaying in spain and only 7 months in Italy.


----------

